# Kill the geese



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

https://fox6now.com/2019/06/28/denver-capturing-killing-geese-to-help-feed-families-in-need/

Denver stepped up! Not only are they killing the geese but they are giving the carcasses to the needy! A win-win! The power of good efficient government! Wow

Cmon ohio. No one wants to run a business with goose **** all over. Cant lay on the grassy ground. Get your act together.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’d move if I was you. Too many geese, too many walleye in Lake Erie. This state just plain sucks.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Id take more geese and walleye if limits go up when they give the go head. Im ready.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Chart is a bit dated but shows the explosive growth in the last 20 years. This is a chart for North America


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’m not a goose hunter. The article said this time of year the geese can’t fly. Why can’t they fly this time of year?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I’m not a goose hunter. The article said this time of year the geese can’t fly. Why can’t they fly this time of year?


Molting...10 is the limit on geese...I don't hunt them...I remember when the limit was 2...per year


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its sickening our area beaches they rake all the goose crap in the sand with a tractor and then the kids play in it something needs done with these birds they are nasty their over populated for sure


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Basturds are really tasty on the grill. Only good thing about them beside being a bonafide menace to society. Ever since I got my smoker I itching to throw one in it!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Goose are amazing. 1 bird i wish there was no limit on.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

too many geese they destroyed my back yard years ago, now that there are so many its like pigeons . nasty suckers


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

For Canada Geese:
Limit during "regular" season is only 3/day
Early season...generally the first 15 days of September...give or take, is 5/day


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Molting...10 is the limit on geese...I don't hunt them...I remember when the limit was 2...per year


I’m old enough to remember when it was believed that they would soon be extinct. (Canada geese AND alligators.).


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Story for you:...don't be a hater,
Back in "84, and I think '87&'88...I interned with the ODNR. One of those years, I believe 1984 we (the ODNR) built an 80 acre "goose pen" to increase...yes, increase the* local *goose population. Everytime I hear people talk about geese in a negative tone, I chuckle a bit and think, I had a hand in increasing their numbers...thank you! apparently it worked.??
There are 7 sub-species ( I believe) of the Canada Goose. Some are/were doing better than others. Years ago, limit was 1/day and NO early season! Through conservation (wise use), regulations, decreased number of hunters, loss of land/water access, etc., etc. the numbers have increased!
Like the Snow Goose, which is eating itself out of habitat!
Management? Habitat?...too many geese? too few?...too many deer? too few? Turkey?Pheasants?Quail?Coyotes?Grouse?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't know that I've ever run into anyone who likes to be around geese.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

If Geese tasted like Pheasant there would be no nuisance problem.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I come from a long line of waterfowlers. My grandfather never killed a goose in a lifetime of hunting. I always respected and loved geese until I built a pond. Now I despise them. They will overpopulate and destroy a resource.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

The NY State snowflakes are lowering the limits on Geese, you know, because hunting is mean.

Geese and Alligators are very awesome examples of how conservation works, the deer in Ohio too.

I read a few years ago that the resident Goose population in Ohio was 800,000. The early season in September is designed for those geese. The problem is those residents are mostly in places where you can't hunt. The state could do well in taking a few days a year and closing some of the more huntable public parks a few days a year and offering up lotteries for controlled goose hunts there. At $3 an entry they would easily cover the cost of advertising the closing, signage and paying the officers to keep the public out. They would have profit left over.

I like my geese in the slow cooker with beef stew seasonings and vegetables, tastes just like beef stew after 6 hours in the pot.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Bluegillin' said:


> Chart is a bit dated but shows the explosive growth in the last 20 years. This is a chart for North America
> 
> View attachment 313183


And surely it's only gotten worse as the last 7 years of geese have already multiplied exponentionally as well!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The state kills more than you think this time of year(local giants) to appeal to the public, Meanwhile, the waterfowl hunters are regulated due to the James Bay population being in trouble.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Molting...10 is the limit on geese...I don't hunt them...I remember when the limit was 2...per year


I think that is the origin of the term "sitting duck/goose". Molting birds are easy prey.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> too many geese they destroyed my back yard years ago, now that there are so many its like pigeons . nasty suckers


We have a guy who works for an animal control co. who comes around once or twice a day, depending on the time of year and he has 3 dogs with him that make our property an undesirable place if you're a goose. 
Just think about it, get paid to walk your dogs? 
Years ago one of the dudes in maint. brought his Akita named Buckeye. One time ol Buckeye got ahold of one of them. Bye-Bye goose.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

lawrence1 said:


> If Geese tasted like Pheasant there would be no nuisance problem.


Yep! I Know a guy who was a big goose hunter back in the day. After a while he gave it up, saying, "Why should I waste all that time, effort, and money hunting a bird that tastes like rubber?!"



Muddy said:


> I come from a long line of waterfowlers. My grandfather never killed a goose in a lifetime of hunting. I always respected and loved geese until I built a pond. Now I despise them. They will overpopulate and destroy a resource.


Especially if you like ducks. On a small enough body of water the geese will chase ducks off, and prevent them from nesting. They are extremely territorial. I've been chased by ganders that were nesting on golf courses, and waded through tons of goose crap on the greens! 

Most of the swim beaches at the local state parks become unusable every Summer for the same reason. The bacteria count gets too high. There's a feature in a local Metropark called the Lily Pond that was being ruined by geese. The authorities went in and "thinned the herd", plus they installed decoy predators to keep geese away. The snowflakes were outraged, of course, but the Lily Pond is looking the best it has in years!


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

If you have a pond this will keep them out. A friend of mine did this, problem solved.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I ran 40 pound monofilament around my pond. It has worked well to keep the geese out.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Piranha...stock the pond w/piranha, that'll keep them out. 
Maybe throw in a few gators. 
Problem solved.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid, probably preteen or early teens, it was a rare sight to see Canadian geese! And it was almost always when they were flying overhead. You almost never seen them on the ground. Pretty amazing how many of them there are now!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> "Why should I waste all that time, effort, and money hunting a bird that tastes like rubber?


 Rubber  --- I'll take goose over pheasant, marinated and smoked goose is tough to beat.
Roasted whole and stuffed with sauerkraut n onions-- yum.
Goose/duck jerky is a staple in my pack from Oct- Feb.
The resident geese are a problem and there's no easy solution most locate in no hunting area's. (I've been told egg shaking is the most effective method for controlling populations)


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm with polebender on this one, when I was a kid it was a big deal to see or hear geese. We would go to the Scioto at Griggs park with our old stale bread to feed to the ducks and geese. Almost like a small version of going to the zoo. There were hundreds of them, because they knew where the food was. 

But they were a problem, for reasons already described in this thread, including the way the geese would nibble the grass down absolutely to bare earth. (They must swallow a lot of grit. Don't birds do that anyway, for the gizzard?)

Anyway the river banks were crap and gravel, and the city finally prohibited feeding the birds. Now it's all rebuilt as rain gardens with native flowers, I'd log in as FOSR to get into that.

We have the Galloway Kroger nearby. It is right at the headwaters of Big Run. The roads are graded so there are large wet ditches, and the surrounding condo complexes have big central ponds. There has been a growing colony of geese, generation after generation, and they block traffic when they go across the road. Different drivers react to them in different ways. Some people actually get out of the car to shoo them off the road.

Cheap entertainment.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

bbsoup said:


> I think that is the origin of the term "sitting duck/goose". Molting birds are easy prey.


How many others like me quit hunting geese and ducks because of the expense involved...by the time a guy buys all the expensive shells, equipment , licenses and stamps...then has to fight to find a place he can hunt, it takes the fun out of it. So much easier to bag a couple deer...If the state/feds would relax the fees and regulations, the goose population would come back down, at least in my neighborhood...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I like to refer to them as flying carp. I like the carp that live underwater better than the lying ones though....


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

OrangeMilk said:


> The NY State snowflakes are lowering the limits on Geese, you know, because hunting is mean.
> 
> Geese and Alligators are very awesome examples of how conservation works, the deer in Ohio too.
> 
> ...


Yep that’s the best way and awesome


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Geese are pretty amazing creatures. They have learned to adapt to man. They have learned to urbanize to avoid hunting. They have adapted to everything man has thrown at them. Don't like geese change the habitat, let the nicely manicured yards and golf courses grow up to weeds and brush. Man on the other hand is a fairly easy creature to figure out complain about not enough, complain about too many, complain about well you get my drift. Geese don't ask for a hand out, they don't abuse drugs, they don't add to the national debt. Lots of other things in life more important than a little goose poop on the golf course or on your shoes. IMHO


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea! Geese are so smart and awesome! And man sucks!
Snowflake alert.
Just kidding, PJF, it's all good.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

PJF said:


> Geese are pretty amazing creatures. They have learned to adapt to man. They have learned to urbanize to avoid hunting. They have adapted to everything man has thrown at them. Don't like geese change the habitat, let the nicely manicured yards and golf courses grow up to weeds and brush. Man on the other hand is a fairly easy creature to figure out complain about not enough, complain about too many, complain about well you get my drift. Geese don't ask for a hand out, they don't abuse drugs, they don't add to the national debt. Lots of other things in life more important than a little goose poop on the golf course or on your shoes. IMHO


Rats are pretty amazing creatures also.... and like rats, they are a nuisance too. Geese didn’t “urbanize” to avoid hunting smh, they are “urbanized” because they are overpopulated because the lack of natural predators in the same “urban” areas. The predators/yotes in the “urban” areas are only going to continue to skyrocket too. These and other reasons are why its much deeper than the goose poop you are stepping in.  Time to start thinning the flocks.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

M R DUCKS said:


> Story for you:...don't be a hater,
> Back in "84, and I think '87&'88...I interned with the ODNR. One of those years, I believe 1984 we (the ODNR) built an 80 acre "goose pen" to increase...yes, increase the* local *goose population. Everytime I hear people talk about geese in a negative tone, I chuckle a bit and think, I had a hand in increasing their numbers...thank you! apparently it worked.??
> There are 7 sub-species ( I believe) of the Canada Goose. Some are/were doing better than others. Years ago, limit was 1/day and NO early season! Through conservation (wise use), regulations, decreased number of hunters, loss of land/water access, etc., etc. the numbers have increased!
> Like the Snow Goose, which is eating itself out of habitat!
> Management? Habitat?...too many geese? too few?...too many deer? too few? Turkey?Pheasants?Quail?Coyotes?Grouse?[/QUOTE heres one that would really light a fire under some peoples asses. Ehm... really when it comes down to it we are are the overpopulated ones. What can you do. ‍♂


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

OrangeMilk said:


> The NY State snowflakes are lowering the limits on Geese, you know, because hunting is mean.
> 
> Geese and Alligators are very awesome examples of how conservation works, the deer in Ohio too.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...sounds familiar!!!
Some have been screaming this same thing for years about the non huntable deer population (which are included in our total state deer herd count).
Why not have organized hunts and make $(or at least break even) rather than spending thousands of tax $ every year to hire out of state sharpshooters to come in the parks and kill them at night?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Rats are pretty amazing creatures also.... and like rats, they are a nuisance too. Geese didn’t “urbanize” to avoid hunting smh, they are “urbanized” because they are overpopulated because the lack of natural predators in the same “urban” areas. *The predators/yotes in the “urban” areas are only going to continue to skyrocket too. *These and other reasons are why its much deeper than the goose poop you are stepping in.  Time to start thinning the flocks.


Yep...only a matter of time when there will be a huge public outcry to do something about the yote problems in non huntable suburban areas that are currently heavily populated with a complete, easy picken, menu desirable for Mr Wile E Coyote.
Even those anti hunting types not currently wanting those overpopulated, cute,innocent lil deer killed...or...even these pretty geese killed will be on the band wagon begging for the killing of those ugly,mean ole yotes that have eaten their kitty's they let run loose to poop in their neighbor's flowerbeds and snatched their little puppy's out of their backyards. They will finally feel it's ok to kill something(as long as they don't have to pull the trigger...or watch it being done) cause that 'something' is mean and is invading their comfy surroundings.
And IMO, at that time, the politicians of these areas will listen to them and start spending our tax $'s targeting the yotes that were inadvertently invited.
Think they will find that controlling the well established yote population will be much more difficult and costly than controlling the easy Pickens food chain they aren't controlling now that brought the yote there in the first place.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Not a snowflake and don't mind stepping in goose poop. Have hunted waterfowl hard for 50 years and have done my part to control the goose population. Not that it has done any great reduction of the numbers. Have worn out 5 retrievers hunting the wiley goose. Just enjoy the goose poop crowd. Goose poop is a great source of nitrogen. Tootsie rolls for all!!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The east coast had to lower the limit because the the Canada Goose population is dropping to low. The Snow Goose population is on the rise there though. It irks me to hear anyone call a Canada Goose a SKY CARP they only eat grains and grasses NOT bottom trash. If prepared in the proper way, cooked to rare, no more than medium rare, if eating whole meat they are better than beef. There are many many ways to prepare goose meat. I personally am counting down the days to hunting. It is much more enjoyable than fishing. Yes WAY more expensive in my case when you hunt multiple states.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not a hunter but a buddy gave me a goose breast once, I sliced it very thin across the grain, put it in an Asian marinade and did a quick stir fry with it. It was real good and my 2 boys ate it up!
I'd definitely take another one, or 2 !!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Corny joke

You know how when a flock of geese flies over in a big V formation, and one leg of the V is longer than the other? Do you know why that is?









It's because there are more geese in the longer leg.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive never hunted waterfowl but have eatin duck just didn't care for it so reason for not hunting them but if they taste like duck Ill pass but wouldn't mind blasting a few for somebody else to eat seems certain times of the yr they are thick as fleas on a dogs back around fields covered with them along the river here around Nelsonville


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Corny joke #2

You know how when a flock of geese flies over in a big V formation, AND ONE IS IN THE FRONT OF THE V? Do you know why that is?









It's because HE'S FLYING FASTER THAN THE REST.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

There are people starving in every community in Ohio. ...............The dip-twats are all upset about their beaches and golf courses. These are problems with a solution. Pull the trigger. --Tim


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I just started waterfowl hunting 3 years ago and shot my 1st goose last year. Tasted like beef to me. I didn't notice much difference. I soaked my for at least a day in saltwater though. They have a more gamey taste if you don't soak them. 

The geese haven't adapted, we have made the environment better for them by building golf courses, backyard ponds, & baseball fields that they love to feed in. 

I enjoy hunting them and wish their were more opportunities and higher bag limits. I could walk along the canal right now and catch a dozen of them with a long handled fishing net.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i used to hunt the geese but really did not care for the taste, duck i like. i quit hunting them for several reasons, the taste, the cost of stamps, steel shot, also finding places to hunt the local birds. Seemed no one wanted to give permission around our area at least at that time which has been probably ten years or more ago. 
It was fun for awhile . I look at our local trails and there are signs posted that dog crap must be cleaned up because of health hazard. only thing i see on those trails is goose droppings and it gets so bad its actually hard to walk on the trails without stepping in it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

PJF said:


> Corny joke #2
> 
> You know how when a flock of geese flies over in a big V formation, AND ONE IS IN THE FRONT OF THE V? Do you know why that is?
> 
> ...


 No, the reason it looks like a "V" is because all the geese are flying at the same speed… even the one in front


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

If you got a problem with them on your property...wet the grass (if needed) then sprinkle Cayenne Pepper all over. Wont be long till they're gone.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

they say god put everything on earth for a reason,guess he made a mistake with the geese.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Retention ponds at every new building seems to hold dozens. New banks and gas stations have even put in ponds around here.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ress said:


> Retention ponds at every new building seems to hold dozens. New banks and gas stations have even put in ponds around here.


Yep, we build a goose paradise in every neighborhood, feed them every chance we get and sit around cursing the "stupid" geese


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

GOD never made a mistake


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Its sickening our area beaches they rake all the goose crap in the sand with a tractor and then the kids play in it something needs done with these birds they are nasty their over populated for sure


I agree. They are a pestilence, a public health menace. I have often wondered if they could be harvested for those who are in need.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ress said:


> Retention ponds at every new building seems to hold dozens. New banks and gas stations have even put in ponds around here.


Destroy a wetland to build, you must create one that you destroyed......the law. Problem is where they are "replacing" them they do not belong, not to mention they don't even remotely resemble a wetland when complete.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Redheads said:


> Destroy a wetland to build, you must create one that you destroyed......the law. Problem is where they are "replacing" them they do not belong, not to mention they don't even remotely resemble a wetland when complete.


A retention pond is not a wetland, though they serve the same purpose. To take up excess rainwater. There's a situation going on currently in Boardman Twp., here in Mahoning Co. A lot of residents have experienced repeated flooding due to the heavy rains we have had here recently. One storm dumped nearly 5 inches! 

Of course, the people affected are griping at the county commissioners, who really weren't in office when the problem was created. One of the residents tried to blame it on new development. At least one of the commissioners had the stones to deny that. He said that the problem wasn't with the new development, since those had systems in place to handle the "100 year rain event". The problem was with the old development, done back when builders never considered such things. Just build more houses and tie into the existing storm sewer system, never thinking you could push it beyond capacity. 

Meanwhile, the geese love it.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> A retention pond is not a wetland, though they serve the same purpose. To take up excess rainwater.
> 
> Meanwhile, the geese love it.


correct....

A retention pond doesn't come close to serving the same purpose as a wetland as far as wildlife / habitat and the ecosystem is concerned


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

A typical retention pond serves two purposes: It catches the fast flush of stormwater and releases it gradually. That also allows the water to cool - think about it, when a parking lot is so hot in the summer sun that you can't walk on it barefoot, the stormwater washing off of it is as warm as bath water. Not good for the streams.

There is the term "flashy" to describe the behavior of streams whose watersheds are being paved. All those acres of pavement and rooftops flush water hot and fast down the streams, and that water does _not_ soak into the ground, so the streams flush and then run dry.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

scioto_alex said:


> A typical retention pond serves two purposes: It catches the fast flush of stormwater and releases it gradually


 Exactly what a wetland does plus a wetland, (marsh) provides 10x more diverse habitat for wildlife.
50's- 70's way to many wetlands were drained resulting in the problems we have with flooding in many areas today---- Good ole Mother nature had it right, we just messed it up-- as usual.
Today draining is much more restricted-- but a little too late??


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

In other news, the Clean Water Act is being gutted so the headwaters can be paved.

https://fisheries.org/2019/02/afs-p...otections-for-headwater-streams-and-wetlands/

The current Administrator of the EPA is a coal industry lobbyist. Groundwater pollution is now A-OK.

Dogs have enough sense not to crap in their dens. Too bad our elected officials aren't that smart. Money is more important than absolutely anything else.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

And let us all remember that with all our internet intelligence, varying opinions, pithy insight and vast knowledge of all things big and small. The much hated, the much despised, and much under appreciated Canada Goose can do one thing that none of us can do.......*FLY*......think about it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

PJF said:


> The much hated, the much despised, and much under appreciated Canada Goose can do one thing that none of us can do.......*FLY*......think about it.


 Ha, Mr Goose has nothing on me, I recently flew to Boston and back and I'm certain much faster than a goose could do it ! ( although I may have not enjoyed my time traveling as much as a goose)


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I think most of those birds are too fat to fly. Every once in a while one gets hit by a car on the busy 4 lane here and it's a mess!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Geese are seriously obnoxious. They claim territory, like the road I am about to drive on. That's when I lay on the horn and proceed, and maybe when they're looking up at my front bumper they might realize that they don't rule the world.

Maybe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

PJF said:


> And let us all remember that with all our internet intelligence, varying opinions, pithy insight and vast knowledge of all things big and small. The much hated, the much despised, and much under appreciated Canada Goose can do one thing that none of us can do.......*FLY*......think about it.


Well, except when they're molting. 



garhtr said:


> Ha, Mr Goose has nothing on me, I recently flew to Boston and back and I'm certain much faster than a goose could do it ! ( although I may have not enjoyed my time traveling as much as a goose)


And boy were my arms tired! (Finished it for ya!)

There's a local golf course that has a ton of ponds on it, and the Mahoning River flowing along one part of it. They have a serious goose problem. One time a guy was out playing, with his girlfriend along for the ride in the cart. On one hole a gaggle of geese was waddling across the front of the tee. Figuring he would clear them easily, the guy teed off. He hit a line drive that caught a big gander right in the side of the head! 

The thing went down like a sack of wheat and was flopping around! The rest of the geese freaked out and "ran" away. After it stopped flopping they checked it and figured it was dead, so they loaded it in the cart and drove all the way back to the clubhouse to turn it in to the owner. After hearing their story he said, "Hell! If they were that close why didn't you wade in there with a sand wedge and take out a bunch of them!"


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Over the years, I have learned to stand up for myself among herds of horses. There is no honking way a goose will intimidate me.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

https://fox8.com/2019/07/18/non-profit-serving-meat-from-geese-removed-from-denver-city-parks/


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Hopefully the goose was properly prepared so people will like it and more states will catch on. Particularly Ohio State!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Dad really loved a roast goose. Those would have been the farm-raised, not a wild Canada goose. When Mom asked what he wished for as a birthday dinner, that was his first choice.

Those were tough to carve! Try slicing into the breast and you hit bone right away. No big fat turkey breast on those things. If you think that chicken or duck drumsticks can be tough and stringy, try the F-450 of game fowl.

OK, while I'm here, what about sides to go with goose? Dad usually wanted sauerkraut, rinsed and heated. Taters. And, a cranberry relish, do any of you do that?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nope crock pot in beef broth rinse shred add bbq sauce. Butterfly breast put on grill to rare. Smokies or jerky. Brine to make corned goose then smoke for pastrami. Rubens. Goose brats. Many more


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

scioto_alex said:


> Dad really loved a roast goose. Those would have been the farm-raised, not a wild Canada goose. When Mom asked what he wished for as a birthday dinner, that was his first choice.
> 
> Those were tough to carve! Try slicing into the breast and you hit bone right away. No big fat turkey breast on those things. If you think that chicken or duck drumsticks can be tough and stringy, try the F-450 of game fowl.
> 
> OK, while I'm here, what about sides to go with goose? Dad usually wanted sauerkraut, rinsed and heated. Taters. And, a cranberry relish, do any of you do that?


Yes, I’ve done them with sauerkraut. Ducks and geese go well with sauerkraut.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I chopped mine up and pan fried it to medium rare with fajita seasoning. Sauteed some green peppers and onions with it, then added it to uncooked scrambled eggs and let it all cook together. Added a little cheese at the end to top it off. Best breakfast I ever had! That light fajita seasoning on the goose was great with the eggs!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Decades ago, they were building subdivisions on wetlands during the building booms. They just added some backyard drainage ditches and pipes to drain the land! Nowadays, if you want to fill more than 0.1 acres of wetlands, you have to rebuild twice as much area somewhere else or pay a conservancy district so they can rebuild a wetland somewhere else. Retention ponds cannot be built on wetlands. Retention ponds are not considered wetlands in the eyes of the EPA unless they are designed specifically as a wetland with the right depth of water and plantings. 

To fix the flooding from the old neighborhoods that don't have retention ponds, they should be building regional detention basins where ever they can. However, that costs money and nobody wants to pay it except for the 3 houses at the bottom of the hill that get flooded.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The Romans used geese as overnight sentries on their fortification walls.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

scioto_alex said:


> The Romans used geese as overnight sentries on their fortification walls.


They make great jerky


----------

